# The Basketball Thread



## dam612 (Dec 8, 2011)

So now that the lockout is done and season games resuming the 25th, lets get to smack talking. 
Being im from NY i rep the Knicks, stat and melo all day and soon to get tyson chandler. Kinda pissed we didnt get cp3 or howard but w/e i like the lakers too so i got cp3 on one of my teams. kobe all the way. Think the knicks could go far this year if they can get off to a good start being the season is only 66 games. and of course i love the bulls, drose all day. 
Who yall repping?


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 9, 2011)

I love the Bulls and the Celtics and the Wiards. Bulls because Michael Jordan is my favorite player of all time and I love D-rose. The Celtics because I'm a kentucky fan and they have Rondo. The Wizards because of John Wall. I've never seen an athlete so gifted play ever in person, and I've seen Michael Vick play 6 times and John Wall's entertainment value blows Vick out of the water.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

fUCK the Lakers! From SD and we will always hate on any LA team, just how it goes. Glad Stern rejected Kupchak and glad DHoward dont wanna don a Laker jersey! Season has backfired on dem boys. Since SD dont have a BBALL team, i lived in Denver for 7 years and grew to like the Nuggets and Carmelo. Im gonna have to roll with the Knickerbockers and Nuggets


----------



## dam612 (Dec 9, 2011)

they nixed the cp3 trade, think hes sueing or something. doubt he has a case tho


----------



## runpinto (Dec 22, 2011)

TWolves 4 life. http://www.iamagm.com/ is a pretty legit site for rumors, news, and whatnot. Been really impressed with the Clippers this preseason as well.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Dec 22, 2011)

celtics all day, knicks still need to learn how to play d

and as of this year im still confident on taking them knicks in the playoffs. next year will be a different story...........


----------



## mame (Dec 23, 2011)

Portland is my team no matter how many busted knees they have. 

BRoy retired,which literally sucked the life out of P-town for a few days - but this season has potential nonetheless!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm from Seattle. Fuck Stern and FUCK the NBA. Enough said...


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

the bulls with rip are gonna get past the heat this year...


----------



## dam612 (Dec 26, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> celtics all day, knicks still need to learn how to play d
> 
> and as of this year im still confident on taking them knicks in the playoffs. next year will be a different story...........


besides falling apart the second half we did fine against celtics .....but chanches are if pierce was playing he woulda dropped a buzzer three lol


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Dec 28, 2011)

dam612 said:


> besides falling apart the second half we did fine against celtics .....but chanches are if pierce was playing he woulda dropped a buzzer three lol


Well 0-3 isn't the start I hoped for......... We really miss pierce


----------



## ...... (Dec 29, 2011)

I cant believe lou williams bought the guy who tried to jam him mcdonalds lol.
I was cracking up when I heard this shit.I dont really believe it though.
http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2011/12/27/2663491/lou-williams-robbery-christmas-eve-mcdonalds


----------



## kdiesel (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;9tSmxrZ1NYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tSmxrZ1NYA[/video]
unbelievable..


----------



## mame (Jan 4, 2012)

Blazers killed OKC last night! Best record in the west and a top 4 Defense ATM!

I know it's early, but this team is much improved from last year. A top 4 finish in the west looks pretty likely, barring injuries (knocks on wood!). Last year we went in as the 6 seed and played the mavs pretty good, as Terry even went out of his way to say after beating the Heat that Portland's defense was the best the faced, "by far" in the playoffs. With Roy Amnestied, what looks to be a good pick in Nolan Smith, and what so far looks to be great pickups in Felton/Crawford/Thomas/Smith... Overall, I'm liking what I see and I'm liking Portland's future flexability.


----------

